# LCD Monitor Problem



## jfhi (Aug 19, 2006)

.
.
.
.

HI, 

We Have a 15in Dell LCD E151FPB, The Monitor when hooked to any of our Four Computers has no GREEN Color at all!


Well, when the Monitor is Unpluged from computer and power plug is still plugged in the DELL SELF TEST FEATURE CHECK (BOX)
floats around the screen as a screen saver, This box has Dell logo in the top section and the other four sections are red,green,blue, and white with the corresponding words highlighted inside each section.

The funny thing is that the green section is PERFECT GREEN!!!


But when the Monitor is hooked to a computer,,, No Green color at all!!!


ALL the Pins in connector appear to be clean and striaght,

Any Comment or Suggestion welcome!!!

Thanks, jfhi


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF, jfhi.

Try resetting the monitor to factory defaults through the OSD.

It seems doubtful that all four computers would have the same problem, but check the display settings on them - make sure the colour is set properly (this can be adjusted through the video driver control panel).


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a microteck monitor that had the same problem, I had to replace the flat ribbon cable that runs from the vga input to the controller board to fix thas prob, If tha osb reset doesnt work, that this might be whats wrong with yours.


----------



## jfhi (Aug 19, 2006)

neomatrix said:


> I have a microteck monitor that had the same problem, I had to replace the flat ribbon cable that runs from the vga input to the controller board to fix thas prob, If tha osb reset doesnt work, that this might be whats wrong with yours.



Is there any way to verify that might be the problem?

And if so,

Where could we get the VGA to Controller Board Ribbon?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

It's not a good idea to go opening up the monitor and trying to fix internal problems yourself. Your best bet there is to send the monitor back to where you got it. If it's under warranty still, you can get a replacement monitor, free of charge. However, if you open up the monitor, you will void the warranty.


----------



## jfhi (Aug 19, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> It's not a good idea to go opening up the monitor and trying to fix internal problems yourself. Your best bet there is to send the monitor back to where you got it. If it's under warranty still, you can get a replacement monitor, free of charge. However, if you open up the monitor, you will void the warranty.




Bought Monitor from Yard Sale!

Worked great for a few Years but now (No GREEN)!

The Monitor still works fine (Other than No Green) I Guess we can live with it on one of our Backup systems, it's just kinda wierd looking at the screen,,,

I Just Can't bring myself to throw it away,, Because Actually it does still work, 

Any More Suggestions, would be Greatly Appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the problem is not the monitor, or the computers, the video signal cable is bad. somewhere in the cable that runs from the vid cards on the computers to the lcd itself, there is a short or a gap. either way, the lcd is not getting the instructions on how to draw the green. thus no green from the computers, but the self test works ok. get a new video cable, and your problem should go away.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

If you are interested in trying to dig in to it yourself, then you might look here for some spare parts.


----------



## Peter Dow (Nov 28, 2007)

jfhi said:


> HI,
> 
> We Have a 15in Dell LCD E151FPB, The Monitor when hooked to any of our Four Computers has no GREEN Color at all!
> 
> ...





sinclair_tm said:


> the problem is not the monitor, or the computers, the video signal cable is bad. somewhere in the cable that runs from the vid cards on the computers to the lcd itself, there is a short or a gap. either way, the lcd is not getting the instructions on how to draw the green. thus no green from the computers, but the self test works ok. get a new video cable, and your problem should go away.


sinclair_tm sounds to have diagnosed jfhi's monitor's problem correctly. I have just such a problem with exactly the same make of Dell monitor E151FPb and I am wondering if jfhi managed to get a spare signal cable and from where because the signal cable for this monitor is not user replaceable because it cannot be easily unplugged or unscrewed at the monitor end, without dismantling the monitor.

Please review this thread in the Dell Community forum - E151FPb - Signal Cable problems. Solutions? to see that I have started a project to repair my signal cable but I need some help from someone with the same signal cable but not so badly damaged as mine so that together we can determine the pin assignments at the monitor's PCB side of the cable.

If anyone with a similar failing signal cable wants to co-operate with me to design a replacement cable I would be absolutely delighted to do so!


----------

